# Shaw Saville. Cedric and Laurentic



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody out there who sailed on the Cedric in 1965, I joined her in Feb 65, down to N.Z. and back, paid off 14/5/65, then joined the Laurentic 17/5/65 for her maiden voyage, Tonga Fiji and N Z. then back to KG5. shared cabin with Dominic McCurdy from Rathlin Island
Co Antrim, would be pleased to hear from him or any old shipmates
Jim Hansell.


----------



## Mary O Driscoll (Nov 30, 2012)

*Dominic McCurdy Rathlin Island*

Hi Jim,
Dominic McCurdy is about to retire from his present job as Skipper on the Rathlin Ferry! I would love to have a chat with you and maybe get you to send a card to him - we are having our staff dinner on Sat evening next!


----------



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

hi Mary be pleased to hear from you, I have sent you some info 

regards jim


----------



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

hi Mary did you get the pictures e mailed, I also sent a card and some photo's by post.
regards jim.


----------

